# Austen Morris Associates



## Jufi70 (Mar 1, 2013)

Has anyone had any any experience with Austen Morris? I'm thinking of applying for a job with them. Looking for some info before I quit my job and country! Cheers.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Look for some older posts in this forum. Seems fully commission based.


----------



## Lanky0 (May 14, 2013)

any update on this position? ive been offered a role with Austen Morris and would like to some info if someone can help


----------



## TheGuardan (Jul 17, 2014)

Lanky0 said:


> any update on this position? ive been offered a role with Austen Morris and would like to some info if someone can help


Yes, it's 100% commission based.


----------



## TheGuardan (Jul 17, 2014)

Here is what you need to know about them

Beware Austen Morris Associates


----------



## TheGuardan (Jul 17, 2014)

Edited link. The Beware Austen Morris Should now direct to austenmorrisama.weebly.com


----------



## Edard (Jun 30, 2015)

*Manny Paquiao and Floyd Mayweather*

Austen Morris held a Private viewing of Manny Pacquiao and Floyd Mayweather. Their Manila headquarters invited clients and friends of Austen Morris Associates. During the live commercial-free viewing, plenty of beer, wine, and ringside style food were provided to the guests. Whether the guests were supporting Pacquiao or Mayweather, everyone still had a great time bonding with each other over the long-awaited worldwide boxing experience.:boxing:


----------

